# My raccoon Today



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Pokey gave me the old trapping bug So I set 3 DP raccoon traps out behind the house last week--Been to cold for raccoon to be out much but last night it stayed above 40 with lite wind----This Girl came out of her den to enjoy the warm weather----but the smell of Salmon fish oil and corn in the DP was to much she just had to put her paw in there so now she'll be on the stretcher--I'll have Moyle's tan her fur its super prime---By now usually the raccoon are sleeping in their dens but with the mild weather they came back out--2 more days of warm weather and by Friday will be down to 20 and below for the lows and snow will be here by Saturday-----Maybe I'll get another super prime raccoon before their nap---PIC"S--sb------------P.S.---17.4 lb female*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on Skip, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice large raccoon for sure. Season starts here in Kansas tomorrow for furbearers. I'll start trapping Friday night and all weekend long. I know the land we're on is loaded with raccoons so hopefully I'll have a few to add to the stretchers.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice Raccoon Skip! I think I am coming down with trapping fever too. It's still to early here, even though trapping season started already, and the temperature has dropped, as of last Saturday the coyote are still blue... We just need the day's to get shorter.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nice work S.B. she's a wide glide looking good.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Wish I could send you some bandits. They're thick around here. Glad you can recycle them, Skip.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I showed my 4 year old daughter these pictures last night and she said cool and started fighting with the 6 year old about who gets to go coyote hunting! Nice catch Skip!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

She is a fluffy little bugger--- hope ya hit a few more before they hole up.

awprint:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice work SB, a dandy for sure........................


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Certainly looks prime, coat underbelly was pretty as well. Good catch, and post the after stretched pics when ready.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Sweet deal skip congrads good color in that one


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*From this prime raccoon to the stretcher----This raccoon I'll have tanned*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great work Skip, should make a dandy hide for tanning!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go Skip, are you keeping it for yourself? Do you cut the feet off all of them?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Cut the feet off for the fur auction--all critters that go to auction are put up with no feet----feet are left on for the taxidermy trade------I'll have her tanned cased can use it wall hanging or Garment use------------sb----p.s. its 20 out with some snow flakes in the air---don't think the raccoon will be out till spring--unless we get another warm-up*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats Skip, nice looking raccoon.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice flesh'in job there Skip--- maybe we should all send our hides to you--- your retired ya know.

awprint:


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nice put up S.B., since you are tanning I notice you did not cut an inspection hole, that's going to be a real nice full pelt...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

catcapper said:


> Nice flesh'in job there Skip--- maybe we should all send our hides to you--- your retired ya know.
> 
> awprint:


I'll second that !!


----------

